# My hedgie thinks he is an interior designer!?



## Christina968 (Apr 23, 2018)

So quite recently, my hedgehog Skipper has begun to rearrange his own cage every night. In the past the only think that he has moved is his litter tray, which I have learned to leave where he wants it because he was doing that for a reason. But now he turns his wheel completely around, moves his igloo to the opposite side of the cage, and spreads his food out like a path along his cage. He is still eating, drinking, exercising, and cuddling. I do not think it has to do with stress because nothing has changed. Has anyone else experienced this? Does anyone know why he does it? I am just worried that there is something I am missing, almost like he is trying to tell me something. Any information, even if it is just a guess would be great.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Try leaving the things where he puts them, he might like them that way. See what happens.


----------



## Christina968 (Apr 23, 2018)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Try leaving the things where he puts them, he might like them that way. See what happens.


I have done that, but he still continues to move it the next day.


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

What is his bedding like? Are you using fleece? If so, he may be wanting to burrow but cannot, so is trying to "burrow" all the things in his cage, leaving behind said mess. Consider getting him a burrow box or putting fleece strips in his igloo/house that he sleeps in.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Mine decided to end her career as an interior designer a while ago. Here's hoping yours does too! Haha.

Not sure if they grow out of it, but mine seems to have decided she rather likes the arrangement. Or is lazy... Actually ya it's laziness.


----------



## Christina968 (Apr 23, 2018)

autumnfox said:


> What is his bedding like? Are you using fleece? If so, he may be wanting to burrow but cannot, so is trying to "burrow" all the things in his cage, leaving behind said mess. Consider getting him a burrow box or putting fleece strips in his igloo/house that he sleeps in.


I use a paper bedding, but come to think of it I have been using less because it has gotten much warmer, so I figured that he did not need it to help with insulation. That would explain a lot. I will just start putting more in when I change it again, Thanks!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Paper bedding is not good for them.


Christina968 said:


> autumnfox said:
> 
> 
> > What is his bedding like? Are you using fleece? If so, he may be wanting to burrow but cannot, so is trying to "burrow" all the things in his cage, leaving behind said mess. Consider getting him a burrow box or putting fleece strips in his igloo/house that he sleeps in.
> ...


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Paper bedding is not good for them.


Yes, I believe paper bedding can become rather cold when wet, so it is not good for hedgehogs. I'm not sure if OP is referring to actual paper bedding or a bedding like CareFresh. There is a common misconception that CareFresh is made from paper, when it is actually made from wood pulp waste.

Which do you use, Christina?


----------



## Christina968 (Apr 23, 2018)

autumnfox said:


> Yes, I believe paper bedding can become rather cold when wet, so it is not good for hedgehogs. I'm not sure if OP is referring to actual paper bedding or a bedding like CareFresh. There is a common misconception that CareFresh is made from paper, when it is actually made from wood pulp waste.
> 
> Which do you use, Christina?


I was referring to CareFresh when I said paper bedding. Is that okay?


----------



## Heggie_luna (Jan 1, 2017)

In all honestly I’m not 100% sure why my heggie does it, but when I gave her fleece bedding she would completely destroy the cage at night! She would go under the fleece blanket and turn everything upside down! I knew she wasn’t cold as I have a thermostate and ceramic emit heater but nothing would stop her! 

Now she has carefresh begging and she still moves her litter tray, sleep sack and food! I know this post was probably no help, but it believe it’s quite common behaviour


----------



## Annabecker190 (May 9, 2018)

My hedgehog (his name is also Skipper) is an avid burrower. He has begun burrowing and hiding under his fleece liner, sometimes going under his dishes or wheel and making a huge mess. How could i break the habit?


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Christina968 said:


> I was referring to CareFresh when I said paper bedding. Is that okay?


Yes! It's great


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Annabecker190 said:


> My hedgehog (his name is also Skipper) is an avid burrower. He has begun burrowing and hiding under his fleece liner, sometimes going under his dishes or wheel and making a huge mess. How could i break the habit?


You can't and shouldnt stop him from burrowing, it is a natural behaviour which they love to do. Instead you should be providing opportunities for burrowing. I stopped using fleece because me boy also loves to do it and would constantly get fleece fuzz struck in his nails because he'd try to dig away at it. He seems much happier on carefresh although it is a bit dusty in my opinion. If you insist on using fleece then provide lots of fleece strips in his hide and even a dig box so he can enjoy digging in those. This wasn't enough for my boy though.


----------



## GingerSnap2020 (Aug 9, 2017)

Well with my hedgie, she started burrowing under her fleece liner as well. So I added big and little strips to her igloo and made a new liner that attached to her cage. She no longer tries to burrow under the liner. I noticed when I added a bigger square to the strips of fleece she stopped trying. Hope this helps.


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

King Robert tears his place apart most nights too. I've just assumed it's some non-wheel form of exercise/entertainment. I'm currently trying him in some bedding to see if he prefers that but I'm not that worried.


----------

